# Recovered records



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

In past few days I have seen a new message on some of my records. It is called recovered. Explanation within the event box tells me "This DVR event has experienced data corruption and has been recovered". Has anyone else been seeing this with their DVR events?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Do a power cord reboot and see if it fixes it. Unplug it for a minute and then plug it back in.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Do a power cord reboot and see if it fixes it. Unplug it for a minute and then plug it back in.


I'm doing soft, & hard reboot as well. Earlier to today I lost all audio. So I going thru the entire reboot and check switch operations. It is fortunate that I'm not a sports fan cuz if I were I would be loosing out on all the great ball games this afternoon.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

This might help you , it fixed my problems. 

1. do a switch check with no sat cables connected to clear the matrix. 
2. do a power cord reboot -leave the receiver unplugged off for 1 minute and then plug back in. 
3. do another switch check with the sat cables plugged in. 

I have had two days now with no audio/video problems or spontaneous reboots.


----------



## lance500 (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes mine is doing it as well, I will try all the reboot stuff this afternoon when I get home from work.


on mine it happens only to the OTA recordings.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

lance500 said:


> Yes mine is doing it as well, I will try all the reboot stuff this afternoon when I get home from work.
> 
> on mine it happens only to the OTA recordings.


I got another one last night on my PBS HD OTA channel. I have emailed tech support at dish to see if they can explain what is going on. They do seem to look fine but won't let me re-title the name even after I re-title it, still says recovered.


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

It happened to me on one OTA recording as well. 


My audio has gone out a few times as well. When I switch to a different tuner ouput the audio is there for that one. Also when I select a different event to watch and then go back to the event without audio it is back. Weird. 


Voyagerbob


----------



## jimpm (Nov 3, 2004)

I noticed the "Recovered" message after the 3.63 update.
It only happens on OTA recordings. The name "Recovered"
can edited, but it still reads "Recovered" after the edit. The 
recorded time is indicated as a 1:00, but the entire recording 
is actually there to the exact minute. These recordings were
all in HD and the recording took up the expected hard drive 
space. 

Also, I've experienced audio loss about 5 times over the past
weeked. Each time. I rebooted and the sound came back fine.
I understand that Dish is working a fix that they plan to try
tonight with the nightly download.


----------



## jimpm (Nov 3, 2004)

I just logged back on and tried to find this particularly thread.

However, I found a different thread about the 942 receiver with
the same "Recovered" problems reported during July & August
2006 by many users. I didn't see if it was ever resolved. Perhaps
someone at Dish or DBSTalk recalls any resolution.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you for your email. The reason why you do not get any programming info for PBS HD is because we cannot download over the air channel information. We download your program guide through the satellite and since that channel is an over the air channel we do not have the capability to download the information for that channel. As for you first question on why the recordings for that channel are coming up “recovered recordings,” that is because we have no information downloaded for that channel and that is what the receiver titles it as through the software.


----------



## lance500 (Jan 26, 2005)

That's a croc of you know what! It use to say just "digital service" without the the info about being recoverd.

They messed something up on the upgrade and that's the best answer they could come up with. or they are trying to get everyone to subscribe to locals.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice job dish, you don't use PSIP? NO WAY, WHAT A REVALATION THAT IS!! *eyeroll*
The remainder of their answer is just made up processed hay to get you off the phone.

I too have noticed these "recovered" recordings showing up lately. Same thing here, only seems to happen on OTA recordings.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

This does occur on the 942 (I was the one who initially reported it here). However, it only happens on manual timers set for OTA channels (or subchannels) that don't have program guide information. At the time, I didn't subscribe to the locals package so all of my OTA were manual. Consequently, after the recording it woudl show "Digital Service" in the DVR list - which is correct. However, after the nightly reboot, it shows "Recovered" in the DVR list and a total time of 1 hour even though the entire program was still there (whether it was 30 minutes long or 3 hours long). I don't know if this correlates to the 622 or not. Are the "Recovered" events on the 622 manual timers on OTA channels that don't have program guide info? If not, it's a different problem with the same result.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've never seen a recording called "recovered" myself, but I'll try the manual recording from an OTA channel that doesn't have guide data here in Denver to see if I can get my 622 to do it.

But, it seems to me that if you're getting a message talking about data corruption, then there's a problem with your hard drive, and you may be headed for needing a replacement.


----------



## lance500 (Jan 26, 2005)

The "Recovered" events on the 622 are manual timers on OTA channels that don't have program guide info. I do not subscribe to Dish locals, and this never happened before the 363 update.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm in a similar operating state: manual timers and do not subscribe to dish locals. However, I'll have to check if this is affecting every recording of those type. I got the impression last night it was just some, but those may have been recorded prior to 363


----------



## badwilly (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all
Since the 3.63 update, all my OTA recordings end up as recovered as well. It gives a length of 1:00 but the recording itself is the right length. I don't know why Dish can't provide the Guide Data. Why bother with an OTA tuner and its associated costs of including it if one has to subscribe to locals to get guide data. Once you subscribe to locals, an OTA tuner isn't required except for channels not covered on the Satellite.:eek2:


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes we have know for a long time that Dish doesn't use PSIP data. I really think the reason for this is due to the fact if they did we wouldn't need to sub to LIL. With PSIP we would be getting the info encoded into the stations data stream for the programs. This would also included the sub-channels for all the different stations as well. All the stations now that are running digital broadcast should have their PSIP data embedded and most likely correct. So what we are being subjected to is a way of E* making a bit more $$ without having to pay anything out. Since the local stations don't get paid for their carriage on E* they are raking in the extra 5 per off nearly all their customers.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

whatchel1 said:


> Yes we have know for a long time that Dish doesn't use PSIP data. I really think the reason for this is due to the fact if they did we wouldn't need to sub to LIL. With PSIP we would be getting the info encoded into the stations data stream for the programs. This would also included the sub-channels for all the different stations as well. All the stations now that are running digital broadcast should have their PSIP data embedded and most likely correct. So what we are being subjected to is a way of E* making a bit more $$ without having to pay anything out. Since the local stations don't get paid for their carriage on E* they are raking in the extra 5 per off nearly all their customers.


Yes, but would be get 9 days worth of guide data if they switched to PSIP?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

lujan said:


> Yes, but would be get 9 days worth of guide data if they switched to PSIP?


In the stations I have worked at the guide info has to go into the schedule providers for the paper etc 2 wks to 1 month in advance. That is why we don't see changes in guide info on last minute substitutes.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

jimpm said:


> I noticed the "Recovered" message after the 3.63 update.
> It only happens on OTA recordings. The name "Recovered"
> can edited, but it still reads "Recovered" after the edit. The
> recorded time is indicated as a 1:00, but the entire recording
> ...


Same here exactly.

I thought it was something I did, because I recorded the OTA-HD version of Office and the SD version at the same time.

Only thing that bugs me is that the name will not save after you edit it.

Ron


----------



## Nick456 (Jul 6, 2006)

lance500 said:


> The "Recovered" events on the 622 are manual timers on OTA channels that don't have program guide info. I do not subscribe to Dish locals, and this never happened before the 363 update.


Ditto, and events longer than 1 hour show up as "1:00"


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

This shows just how tightly related the codebases of the 942 and 622 are. They obviously branched at some point because the 622 is just now getting features that the 942 has had for several months (like the episode date information). Still, it looks like the good and the bad before the branching are in the 622 just like they're in the 942.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Since 3.63 s/w update all of my manual records off the OTA "digital services" have become listed as recovered records.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Recordings from OTA channels without EPG will list normally ("Digital Service") when recorded and become "recovered" (due to the lack of EPG information) during the nightly rebuild (or the next time your receiver reboots).

(I've noticed this with a nightly OTA recording I have off of a -02 that has no EPG data.)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've reported this through beta for both the 622 and the 942.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Mark!


----------

